# New Furry Title: Accidental Roommates



## Pypedreams (Dec 5, 2017)

So yeah, I've decided to write a furry themed novel focusing on my characters in my gallery.

FA Profile

*Here's a brief synopsis:*
Rhys had always enjoyed his job at the Books & Beans coffee shop and bookstore. Always studious and extremely introverted, Rhys kept to himself and enjoyed his books both reading and writing them. Content to be alone despite the numerous advances of guys interested in getting into his pants because of how pretty he is.

Enter Jax, an overly flirtatious purple cat with an affinity for luring multiple lovers into his bed. Jax is quite the catch to both me and women (male preference). He is also quite the Dom.

When their worlds collide, Jax is nothing short of frontal in his advances on Rhys, beginning when they meet at Rhys' job.
The problem is that Rhys, though he is attracted to Jax is battling the damage from a prior relationship and is less than appreciative of Jax's overly flirtatious nature.

Jax is hiding a dark secret. He is a demon that feeds on the sexual energy of his lovers to stay in control of his powers. His black collar is the only restraint against his dark nature. He desires Rhys but does not wish to use him as a source of energy.

Things get more complicated when Rhys looks for a roommate after his parents decide to move. He is more than surprised to learn just who his roommate is. The very cat he's been trying to avoid and refuse the advances of.

Can Rhys cope with the feelings he's developing for Jax while trying to avoid becoming another one of the snazzy cat's forsaken lovers? Will Jax be able to satiate his dark need as he tries to win the heart of the pretty kitty he met at his favorite coffee shop?

Does this sound like something interesting to read?


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 7, 2017)

Chapter one will be uploaded next week with monochrome artwork with the full intent to publish.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 17, 2017)

First chapter is up! Let me know what you all think!


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 17, 2017)

Read it; an introduction to two primary characters and a small, manageable number of what appear to be background characters. Good start. Some issues with sentence structure, but nothing that a little editing can't resolve. I'm guilty of doing much the same thing.

I took in the opening scene; the coffee shop/bookstore. If the coffee shop is to be a central location in the story, adding additional elements like scents and sounds, descriptions of room decorations, the regular clientele, location in the city and the like can also help to paint a clearer picture for the reader.

In your mind, do you have these characters' world fairly well established? The neighborhood, the city...? Just curious.

That's all I have for now.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 18, 2017)

reptile logic said:


> Read it; an introduction to two primary characters and a small, manageable number of what appear to be background characters. Good start. Some issues with sentence structure, but nothing that a little editing can't resolve. I'm guilty of doing much the same thing.
> 
> I took in the opening scene; the coffee shop/bookstore. If the coffee shop is to be a central location in the story, adding additional elements like scents and sounds, descriptions of room decorations, the regular clientele, location in the city and the like can also help to paint a clearer picture for the reader.
> 
> ...



Honestly it's just something I do as a side project for now. My primary novels that are going to be published are my main focus. I do agree that a bit of world building would be helpful in the initial second and final drafts.
Would you mind elaborating on sentence structure? It could help with my main projects.


----------



## reptile logic (Dec 18, 2017)

OK, here are a few ideas. Keep in mind that I haven't participated in a college literature course in about twenty years. I am certainly no expert in the field.

*{as written} Rhys had just clocked in to start his morning shift, his hair tie in his mouth as he tried to tie his black apron around his waist. He always arrived early so he would have time to mentally prep for the morning rush of folks trying to get to their nine to five jobs.

“Rhys, we need you on bar today. Callie called out sick with fleas so we’ll train you on the floor for the bar.” Tabby, an orange tabby cat with short dark brown hair reached into a cabinet to pull out bags of coffee to get started in the brewer.*

[another option:
    Rhys always arrived early, so he would have time to mentally prep for the morning rush; the folks trying[racing?, struggling?vying?] to buy their coffee on their way to their nine-to-five jobs. He stood next to the time clock, holding his hair tie in his mouth as he struggled to tie his black apron around his waist.

    Tabby, a [large? Thin? Short?] orange tabby cat with short, dark brown hair, called out, “Rhys, we need you on bar today. Callie called out sick with fleas, so we'll train you on the floor for the bar.” Tabby then reached into a cabinet to pull out several bags of coffee, staging them in preparation for brewing.]

*{as written} A hard shake of his head ripped Rhys out of his daydream. ...}*[Who shook Rhy's head? The answer is not readily apparent to the reader. The reader's attention stumbles just a bit as it tries to find the answer.]

[option: Rhys shook his head vigorously, to pull him from his daydream. …]

*{as written}... Frustrated, Rhys started picking up one of the stacks of trays with plates that was obviously too heavy for him when a deep, silky voice spooked him so bad he nearly dropped the whole stack.

“Wah!” Rhys’ tail poofed as he lost his footing, slipping on one of the ice cubes that had been dropped by a bratty wolf pup that was bellowing about not being able to get a sugary treat, nearly falling to the floor.}*[The bratty wolf pup seems to jump into the middle of this; causing the reader to stumble. The rhythm of this piece is lost.]

[option: Bring up the bratty wolf pup earlier, maybe while Rhys is pushing-in the chair.]

Years ago, I watched a video clip that I found very helpful and very funny. It was a piece of a written story, where the actors and the set workers used it as their script. They followed the poorly-written piece exactly as it was written. It was hilarious to watch the actors scramble to change positions and costumes as the set workers scrambled around them. The lesson given, that a poorly-written sentence or paragraph will make the reader stumble, and eventually tire, just as these people on stage did. It helped me to put things in perspective when editing my own, and others' work. Maybe it can help you as well.  I made a cursory search of the video in question, but didn't find it. Maybe you can.

I'll wrap this up with one more thought. When quoting a character, it is perfectly acceptable to let them use less-than-perfect or improper language. Just try to make the character's word-usage or slang as consistent as possible.


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 22, 2017)

Chapter 2 is up with a sample this time! Please take the time to comment and offer feedback. It really helps in developing the story. The last chapter's feedback had helped a great deal. It has been edited!


It had been two days since Jax had seen Rhys. Still feeling bad, he hadn’t made it a point to return to the Books & Beans cafe to give Rhys some space after how harshly Marsh treated him.

That night after Marsh left, the dark hunger still ravaged his body, making him so angry he threw the fox out, yelling at him. It made Jax feel like a total jerk but it had never happened before.

Clenching his teeth together, his grip tightening around the paper coffee cup, Jax had to fight to control himself. He had just taken a drink from his coffee cup, his footpaws resting on the table when his eye fell upon a rather interesting ad in the paper. He was well aware of the grey dog in the corner that was staring a hole through him.

*Seeking Roommate:*

*Preferably male*


My name is Rhys and I’m looking for someone I can room with to split rent. I’m a college student and work a full-time job so I won’t be around much anyway.

I’m really quiet and promise not to cause any trouble.

Feel free to contact me at the number on the tabs below.


A devilish grin fell across Jax’s face. This was just the opportunity he was looking for to get Rhys into his paws. He had a spare room in his apartment that was separated by its own door with a shared living room and kitchen areas.

“No way in hell someone else is answering this. Finally, I have a way into his life. Permanently.” Jax stood up, typing the number into his phone to shoot Rhys a text. ​


----------



## Pypedreams (Dec 28, 2017)

Weekly master post! So far I have six chapters written for your viewing pleasure!

*Chapter 1*
*Chapter 2*
*Chapter 3*​
*Sample from Chapter 3:*

Rhys squeaked in surprise as he felt himself pushed back to lay on his bed, his clothes falling to the ground in a heap.

Jax pinned the small cat between his arms, his glare intense and hungry as he fought his desire to throw all caution to the wind and make Rhys his. Gently he took Rhys’ wrists in his paws, pinning them down above his head.

“Jax…I…” A heat of blush fell across Rhys’ face. Jax’s eyes seemed so hungry. His look intense as he analyzed every inch of Rhys’ body. Rhys had to look away out of embarrassment and curiosity.

“Quiet. Please, Rhys. Just…be quiet.” Jax leaned down, his nose softly inhaling Rhys’ smell, nuzzling his neck. _So soft. His fur is so soft._

Rhys’ heart beat like a bass drum in his chest, his breathing increasing in speed at how close Jax was to him. A light gasp escaped him as he felt the warm wetness of Jax’s tongue against his throat. _He…he’s licking me. _Rhys tried to squirm away from Jax’s hold, his own curious desires manifesting towards the handsome cat he’d fantasized being with on multiple occasions. He never thought Jax would actually want him, not as strongly as he did.

“Jax, stop. I have to get to work. I’ll be late.” Rhys’ face burned so hot, he struggled to get the words out. The truth was he didn’t want Jax to stop but was afraid at how far things would go.

Sighing, Jax hesitantly rose up off of Rhys, letting him go. “Okay. I’ll give you a ride. I have to be getting to my own job anyway.” He handed Rhys his clothes, turning to leave. “Thank you, Rhys.”

“For what?”

“For trusting me enough to let me that close to you.” Jax closed the door behind him, walking across the hallway to his own room, closing and locking the door.

Jax’s nails dug into the soft wood of the door, his teeth grinding as a low growl came up from his throat. It was quickly replaced with a devilish chuckle. _I must have been insane. So bloody insane._​


----------

